# London meetup



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd go for a meetup near London if anyone lives near there.


----------



## chris76 (Nov 2, 2009)

im from west london too, i would take part but a meetings a big step


----------



## TheMe (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, I'm from London too. I'd definately be up for it!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd be willing to travel, but I don't want to be the oldest tiger in the forest.....


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah I've love to meet up with you guys...and fred heehee...but uhm...a meeting is BIG step like chris said...oh and travelling issues and I've never been to London on my own, so it would be pretty scary


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Anyone else?

or is there anyone from Buckinghamshire, England, UK? like me and fredbloggs02?


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

MASSIVE step for me as well. I respect that. I Probably need to do more exposure therapy myself i.e. exposing myself infront of old ladies. Hope this actually fruidifies at some point. We need more diversity first though I feel. Something to work towards anyway.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Old ladies? lol why old ladies....do you get anxious around them? I don't get anxious around elderly people...for some reason...it's mostly teenagers or people my age.
Yeah I need to do some self exposure therapy, myself...take a train somewhere on my own!!!! OMG! :afr


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Sixfigures is thinking of coming over from Australia to london for a week so he may be able to attend a london meet up.

I was thinking of maybe us attending the london dungeons and sixfigures was thinking of a trip to a pub afterwards. That all depends on whether you people can afford it.

Anyone from london ever been to london dungeons? just something to do with the day I suppose. We need us socially anxious people to be doing something with the day, and I am sure the london dungeons has alot for us all to talk and scream about. LOL

Here is the website for the london dungeons...http://www.the-dungeons.co.uk/london/en/index.htm if this isn't your thing...then I am sure we can think up another reasonable attraction


----------



## seswick (Feb 13, 2010)

This Londoner would be up for a meetup


----------



## seswick (Feb 13, 2010)

Georgina 22 said:


> Sixfigures is thinking of coming over from Australia to london for a week so he may be able to attend a london meet up.
> 
> I was thinking of maybe us attending the london dungeons and sixfigures was thinking of a trip to a pub afterwards. That all depends on whether you people can afford it.
> 
> ...


I've not been to the London Dungeon.. but I have been to the London Tombs which is similar, it's great fun ^^ Plus.. I think there are two for one offers on for both at the moment!


----------



## DCP11OC (Sep 12, 2009)

I went to dungeon.

It's a bit odd I give you that. Didn't like it, some of the people go right in your face and go near you. That (for me) is more scary then the environment that they are attempting to portray.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

The Natural History Museum is good. So is the British Museum.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I've been to Madam Tussuads...have you been there? i don't think they have it in there now, but you will know what i mean if you have been there...they had this Chamber of Horrors, called Scream: http://www.madametussauds.com/London/PlanYourVisit/Explore/Scream/Default.aspx
they had some actors pretending to play as serial killers and they were walking around and walk passed you and make you jump, one walked passed me and scared me to death!! LOL I screamed so loud! I guess that's the type of thing going on in London Dungeons too.

odd_one_out - Yeah, i've been there. I went as part of a school trip

I want somewhere where we can go and enjoy ourselves and have a good laugh you know...


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Haha well not next time Georgie. They'd better break character too! We don't even need to play the psychopaths, we are in many respects medically treated psychopaths. We'll just stand there, take their jibe then whip out a pair of nunchucks and bludgeon our way to the exit lol. 
Looks like fun! Lets make this BIG, lets get more peole interested, see if we can get people to commit take a deep breath and commit to it, beat them if necessary and then set a date. I'm serious about this, it's something to aim for.

The Science and natural history museum are also options for the more Sciency oriented people. I've been to both many times.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes, I am serious about this too. I would love to met you guys! time for me to met more SA sufferers in the actual flesh! 
Yeah, we need loads of people to attend. The more the merrier is good! Roll up, roll up guys! LOL


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

I'll maybe come by if there's one... even if it's just a hello then goodbye


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

let me know when and where you're going, i may come along too


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

I would love to come if I can get the day off work.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

lucyinthesky said:


> I'll maybe come by if there's one... even if it's just a hello then goodbye


Oh awesome  would love to just say Hi/bye and give you a hug :boogie


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

lucyinthesky said:


> i'll maybe come by if there's one... Even if it's just a hello then goodbye :d


Yeah even just to say hi and bye and give you a hug would be awesome, lucy!



seastar said:


> i would love to come if i can get the day off work.


yay!

Apparently Resonance aka stephen says he'll be in London in August. And he'd be able to attend. He said we could meet on the 7th August, thats the day before my birthday. My birthday is on the 8th August, YAY! we could celebrate it with cake and you can all buy me a pressie  ....not sure if he was serious or it's set in stone yet. uhm wish he'd come into here and explain sort it out.

Who would be available for that time then? it's a weekend too so...some of you may already be free


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Not from London, not even the U.K rofl, just good to see other cities from this forum taking part and trying to meet up, cheers guys!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Georgina 22 said:


> Yeah even just to say hi and bye and give you a hug would be awesome, lucy!
> 
> yay!
> 
> ...


yea he's serious lol

The birthday thing sounds good to me


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

i could probibly jump a train to london... it take a few hours but id get there


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> yea he's serious lol
> 
> The birthday thing sounds good to me


wooohooo


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> yea he's serious lol
> 
> The birthday thing sounds good to me


wooohooo 



jonesy0039 said:


> i could probibly jump a train to london... it take a few hours but id get there


Hey jones! it would be lovely to met ya!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm only JUST inside Greater London, so it would take me an hour or so to get into London proper, but I'd be interested in a meet up. I dunno if I'd actually be able to handle doing it though, I don't even like taking buses let alone trains and I don't really know any of you so it would be a bit intimidating.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Duke of Prunes said:


> I'm only JUST inside Greater London, so it would take me an hour or so to get into London proper, but I'd be interested in a meet up. I dunno if I'd actually be able to handle doing it though, I don't even like taking buses let alone trains and I don't really know any of you so it would be a bit intimidating.


Yeah, I don't like taking buses or trains. I'd rather take a bus than a train but it's just something I gotta do I guess. Expose my fear of travelling on a train on my own and the negativity I am going to get on the wrong train or something. If I do go on the train and get to London all on my own, wow that would be fantastic! lol

I don't know you dukes either, uhm i've never really seen you on the forum/chat before. Most of these people who are wanting to meet up I know and spoken to on the saschat/tinychat. It would be nice if you could maybe come into the saschat or tinychat sometime and talk to us, then that way you feel like you know us and I'll sort of know you too


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I've never bothered with the chat on here before, but maybe I'll drop in if it doesn't use Java or any other hideous plugins.

EDIT: Can't get past "Connecting..." on SAS chat. Anyone care to PM me the pass for the TinyChat room?


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sure man! I'm the opposite from you btw. I an get trains easily but NEVER a bus. You can pace yourself with trains, there's breathing room between buying he ticket and getting on the damn thing. On a bus, if you dither you get in peoples way. Is it the distance more than the camoraderie of the occasion? Bus' also make unexpected turns depending on the bus drivers intuition, then you have to shout at someone or pull a chord at the right time to get ANYWHERE NEAR the place you know how to get home from. Not much of a city-slicker myself. Maybe it's just a case of not fearing the devil you know. Do you use buses to go places often?

http://tinychat.com/sastalk The password is "practice" btw.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Most people are just going to turn up with the intent of saying "hi" then leaving from what I hear. Turning up to an en masse gathering alone is a seemingly IMPOSSIBLE step for me. What I fear most is making someone else feel bad for my lack of social prowess,or not being able to communicate problems that could arise. Maybe an array of HIGH ALERT words should be incorporated into this plan to cater for problems that could predictably ensue during the meeting. Some of you I know suffer from pannic attacks. Pannic attacks=*PANK*! Any other suggestions?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh fredblogg02 don't worry lol we'll all be in the same boat, really. That's what makes it great that we are all meeting up with other SA sufferer's...we all have the same thing in common. If someone came along to the meeting and they were talking and not acting at all how an SA sufferer acts like, i'd be thinking why the hell are they on the forum saying they have SA they look perfectly normal with interaction. 

I'm worrying too whether i'll disappoint you all with my lack of social interaction and that you'll all never want to speak to me again on the forum/chat once you've met me, worrying you all will reject me but I am going to try my best with you all. I am going to try to be myself, the person I am under my SA  
Fred, I am sure you will be fine, your really witty on the saschat so you'll be able to make a situation if it is uncomfortable, funny? bring your nunchucks with ya...and i'll bring mine (when i get some) I'll practice nunchucks before the meet up then we can muck around with our nunchucks at the meet up heehee :b 
That's why on this meet up we all need to be doing something, rather than meeting up in a grassy area or in a pub/restaurant, just standing around and sitting, it'll be ackward to most people (including myself) people will be having panic attacks or something because we are forced to talk and we will get stuck for ideas what to talk about etc. So we need an attraction to attend, so that we have the attraction to talk about or to see if you don't wanna talk etc. 
I am actually nervous about attending an attraction actually, mostly the 'paying for my admission bit' i've never paid my own admission to an attraction before, my parents usually do it on my behalf. But it's all exposure I guess and good for me


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Is this taking place in London or Dublin?
> 
> (ah go on, have it in Dublin, just to be a bit different!!!!)


LOL I am already nervous just attending London, I can't attend Dublin LOL


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Just went on TinyChat and it was empty  What sort of time is it active, or is it just dead compared to SAS chat?

Also, I would have thought meeting up in a pub, restaurant or park would be a bit easier than going to an attraction, cause the attraction itself would have a ton of difficulties associated with it as well as the basic SA fears.



fredbloggs02 said:


> What I fear most is making someone else feel bad for my lack of social prowess,or not being able to communicate problems that could arise.





Georgina 22 said:


> I'm worrying too whether i'll disappoint you all with my lack of social interaction and that you'll all never want to speak to me again on the forum/chat once you've met me, worrying you all will reject me but I am going to try my best with you all


I'm sure everyone will be feeling like that, but it can't be any worse than interacting with non-SA people. At least everyone will know what you're going through if you're having problems.

I don't know about you lot, but the biggest problem I'd have (apart from the whole taking a bunch of trains thing, trains are my mortal enemy), is actually having the guts to greet you in case my memory craps out, I forget what all of you look like and I end up talking to an absolute stranger and they just think I'm crazy/delusional.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Just went on TinyChat and it was empty  What sort of time is it active, or is it just dead compared to SAS chat?
> 
> Also, I would have thought meeting up in a pub, restaurant or park would be a bit easier than going to an attraction, cause the attraction itself would have a ton of difficulties associated with it as well as the basic SA fears.
> 
> ...


It all depends on our timezones..otherwise it's difficult to catch each other online. You'd catch me online in tinychat and/or on the saschat between 5pm til 11pm..but it changes soo...

Yeah thats a big problem to me too. Trying to find you all in London and not remembering what you all look like so I can pick you out of the crowds in london. And find out I am talking to a complete stranger and not someone from SAS, embaressing!
We should pick our meeting spot and someone should create a banner and hold it up with 'SAS MEETING SPOT HERE!!!' LOL so we know where to come heehee 

Ok, so really if this is serious and we are serious about meeting on the 7th August 2010, right? it's definitely set in concrete? Its ok i guess if some of you back out LOL I think I'll have random second thoughts as it leads up to the actual day of the meeting, but I wanna definitely go. There are a few things we need to sort out, to stop this whole thing going haywire and FAILURE..
Where are we going to meet in London? The actual meeting spot? It needs to be somewhere that we can easily pick out....uhm and maybe near the train station...
And how are we going to pick each other out? Some of you look different in reallife than we do on the webcam/photos. I don't wanna approach someone and say hey and give that person a hug and then them look at me all funny and only to find out they ain't an SAS member supposed to be attending a meet up LOL....oh i know maybe we could get a t-shirt and write our names on it so we know who's who. 

oh and Indigo, Is it really your birthday on the 7th August? Fred told me. If so, and it wasn't fred just pulling my leg then omg thats soo cool, we can celebrate both our birthdays because mine is on the 8th August


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

It depends what kinda mood everyone is in, sometimes no one can be bothered to go there lol

The other day there were 12 people on cam and about 22 people on tiny, so just check back.


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

i'm interested too. will keep an eye on the thread for a date and place


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok guys. Sixfigures has created a group for the london meet up, come on and join.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/the-london-meetup/


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok at long-last I have joined the group for this...and yes Georgina i am indeed in london from 1-8th august, so we can celebrate your birhtday too


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Please refrain from creating new accounts in order to create a new social group.

The user LondonMeetup has been banned and grooup leadership is being transfered to Sixfigures.
*


----------



## soultree (May 30, 2010)

HI I'm new here, I live in London and have been lurking here for a while and would be very interested in a London meet. 

Thanks


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Unless there is a meetup coming up in the next couple of weeks or so, I won't ever be able to attend. Because I'm soon leaving the UK for good. ( alone; reason is irrelevant)


----------



## DeadRider (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm new to the forums but would really like to meet up with other people who suffer with the same problem I do. I live near London so I could make the August 7th meet up. It's bloody terrifying though! I just have the image of you all being far more social than me and I'm left trailing in the background feeling even worse than I did before.

I have to say, the fact that you had the confidence to even start this topic is amazing to me.


----------



## doggster (Jun 22, 2010)

Sounds interesting. id be up for it.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

It's a good idea but it's a little far for me living in Cumbria - it would take a long time for me to get there just for a day (there and back > 10 hours).


----------

